
Ask HN: How to stop overthinking everything in my life? - throwdonym
I am a mid 20s white male who has been afforded immense privilege in life. I am outwardly extremely confident and able to get what I want. I have dozens of opportunities in front of me, more than 99% of people. Yet instead of being grateful for these opportunities, I feel like I do not deserve them. As a result, I frequently begin an endeavor, see some initial success, but then self destruct just prior to an inflection point, thus destroying any chance of future success.<p>This happens everywhere. School, athletics, relationships, businesses. Because I feel I do not deserve what I have, I self-destruct before I can take anything to the next level.  It seems to be a subconscious attempt at equalizing my reality with what I feel I deserve.<p>I believe the cause of this is overthinking everything. I am analytical and often overzealous in my choice of analysis. I feel like I am observing myself from the third person. What I see, I don&#x27;t like.<p>How do I get over this self-loathing? Do I need to stop overthinking? Is that even possible? Do I just need to accept this state of mind and seize control of it?
======
buzzybee
I went through something like this.

What your emotions are getting conflicted on is the idea of learning your
_real_ limitations. Because, despite appearances of competence and
opportunity, you've surely got flaws that would prevent you from doing
something someone else would find easy. One of them is manifest right now, in
that you're bailing before the commitments get too intense. This happens
within youth fairly often, even when no graceful exit is possible and it's the
rationally correct decision to stick with a commitment. Other people, already
people younger than you, even, have gone and made hugely consequential
decisions without thinking twice. Some of them are dead, so maybe you're doing
all right.

What an older person tends to figure out is that they are only getting more
limited and closer to an end as time goes on, which makes them more motivated
to focus on relative strengths and weaknesses. They will exit the situation
when it plays to their weaknesses and saps their energy, and stay in and
struggle when it fits their strengths and motivations.

It's hard to see, though, what you are doing when you're living it every day.
Somehow you ended up on HN. But why HN, and not anywhere else? Do you know how
you got here, or why you stay here?

These are things you can pick apart by journaling, collecting data, and trying
to challenge your internal narratives. The "why" of what you do never really
gets answered(because it's philosophical, hence it never reaches an end), but
if you're occupying your time with struggles that you feel are worthwhile to
you personally, and not just escaping forever, that's probably a good life.

------
gh1
I used to be a victim of this myself. My solution to this problem (which works
very well) is to lead a life of strict routine, where every hour is allotted
for doing something specific. As I stuck to the routine, this whole
overthinking thing magically disappeared as I simply didn't have the time to
overthink. Everything is also progressing 10 times faster as well. I can't
guarantee that it will work for you too but it's worth a try.

~~~
dusandusan
What kind of tooling are you using to track the routine?

~~~
gh1
Just a text file in the beginning to write down the routine. It's a weekly
routine which never changes. So after a few weeks, I memorized it.

------
craftandhustle
I am a 30 year old, "first generation Mexican-American" who has had to work
incredibly hard... from manual farm labor to today's creative
tech/entrepreneurial world... for my current immense privileges in life. I
have been analytical and overthinking; to the point of pausing and deciding
daily whether the over-priced almond chai latte barista will mangle my full
name or I should shorten and anglicize it.

I'm not outwardly extremely confident, but have been able to mostly get what I
want. I've started a lot of things and messed up my fair share. It's past 2am,
I'm in my workspace/studio jamming on personally fulfilling work with an
amazing 40-week pregnant wife and four year old sleeping two floors above me.

What does self-destruct mean to you? Self loathing? I am genuinely wondering
if lack of clarity, doubt and direction in your life are the real issues. If
so, I'd like to say that every year since my 20s I've felt the same... and,
I'm inwardly extremely confident about where I am in life. Time heals, maybe
it's clarity through maturity. Perhaps a mentor would have been useful. If,
like myself, you haven't had the fortune of one then seeking someone to talk
to, a friend / colleague / professional, would be beneficial.

------
markkhazanov
I've been working with youth including teenagers and individuals in their
early to mid 20s for the past decade. What you're experiencing is incredibly
common, especially for wealthier white Americans.

What I have found to be the difference between individuals who are able to get
out of this state and those who continue to struggle is an incredibly strong
sense of self identity. Having a personal anecdote that is unique, filled with
novel experiences, and ultimately ends with a call to action for accomplishing
social good is key.

My suggestions:

1\. Travel and live with communities that have very little. Experience their
traditions, families, frustrations, and joys.

2\. Think deeply about your purpose and whether American individualism can
really continue to provide you with the life you want to live. It very well
may, but it is an important question to ask.

3\. Go for walks by yourself and narrate your personal story under your
breath. Imagine the good you want to accomplish and pretend you're being asked
why you do what you do. The more experiences you have the more cohesive your
story will be and the more confidently you will be able to take charge of your
purpose/destiny/life. Also, journal.

4\. Always find ways to give back. Give your last dollar to the person on the
street. If you volunteer do it with kids, perhaps at a refugee center. Cook
dinner for your parents and siblings when you're home, or wake up early to
surprise them with breakfast.

5\. Surround yourself with people who are deeply passionate about what they do
and haven't become lost themselves. I live in SF for a few months every year
and have found these individuals nearly impossible to find in the city. Search
elsewhere.

Good luck. You're thinking about these things and are clearly on the right
path. Much love!

~~~
thrownaway12345
I 100% agree with this. I'm in my overpriviledged early 20s and have recently
decided to do just this. I think doing these things does not help us
youngsters get the answers to "What is life?" or "What am I supposed to do?"
but you can't do these things listed whithout "knowing" and "feeling" that
they are the right thing to do in that moment. I especially like the 5th one
because for me the hardest/most "boring" things in life have been really easy
when doing it with my friends and people who I can see are enjoying doing it
and are passionate about it so I feel motivated just by being near them.

I always find it sad that the most popular "influencers" have advocated for
things I dont personally care about (sports and music careers, all kinds of
"reality" shows) while there are so few popular charismatic matematicans,
physicists, programmers, biologists, doctors when I personally know many
people who are very passionate and motivating in these fields.

~~~
rpod
As was already suggested in this thread, dr. Jordan Peterson is a great
example of an academic who is genuinely passionate about his work and truly
believes in the importance of it (and is rising in popularity for that
reason). I also believe that his work (more specifically, his lecture series
on YouTube) could aid you in your search for a sense of direction.

------
vldx
I've been through something like this – up until I've hit ~25 years. I was
fairly "disorganized". Issues w/ all forms of "authorities", trouble w/ my
personal finances, not taking care of my mental (taking rest and time off) and
physical (sleep, nutrition, exercise) health, never sucking it up striving
towards overcoming adversities (however minor they might be). Most of all,
starting many things, but never finishing anyth, which really invoked constant
background anxiety.

Chaos and disorder.

Not sure what happened exactly, but there was one point where I couldn't
anymore.

Looking back, I think what really was a breakthrough for me was journaling.
First thing in the morning and right after opening my eyes, in free form w/o
correcting my self. Just letting it out.

With time your thought becomes more precise and there comes clarity. I've
started picking patterns in my way of thinking, my habits and behaviors –
pretty much in all aspects of my life. I've started tracking other aspects of
my life, which led to other insights and finding in a very quantified way what
works and does not works for me.

Still, you're here on HN. I'm pretty sure that despite everything you go
through now, there is something internally which does keeps you on the right
track in the grand scheme of the things. There is exploration and
exploitation. The time will show.

I would also highly recommend you checking Dr. Jordan Peterson's lectures
"Maps of Meaning" on YouTube and his "Self Authoring" program.

------
relyio
Seek professional help. You've identified a symptom, now the best thing you
can do is get the right person to help you explore the cause and fix it.
Whether that is a personal coach, or a licenced psychiatrist, I leave at your
discretion.

Just do it, it's a google search away from you.

~~~
charlesism
He says the problem is too much introspection. Unless he's suicidal, booking
time every week to engage in further introspection sounds like a bad idea.

If I were the OP, I would tackle the problem by scheduling more time every
week being active, and being social. Fortunately, it sounds like he has plenty
of opportunities to do so, so it's just a matter of consciously spending less
time alone.

It's difficult to have a “dark night of the soul” while you're chatting with
somebody in a steakhouse, or tossing a frisbee around.

~~~
DanBC
Modern evidence based therapies such as CBT are a way to avoid problematic
repetitive thinking and too much introspection, and are a way to focus
concentration on more positive thinking.

Current NHS figures suggest about 60% success rate, and that's on a bare-
knuckle minimum provision model.

~~~
charlesism
Cheers. Just read the Wikipedia article on CBT, and it seems much more
reasonable than what I assumed therapy would be like.

------
MicroBerto
Nobody else is saying it so I will: it sounds like you have been brainwashed
into guilt and victimization by modern media/propaganda.

Break the chains and own your life. Do good for the world and it doesn't
matter your background.

You need to grow a small IDGAF portion in your brain as well and do what you
want to do, not what others want you to do.

You seem like a good person so I'm confident you will do net-positive things,
so cast the BS guilt aside, own it, and go make things happen.

------
renierbotha
Hey dude, I'm in pretty much the same position: mid twenties, white male,
working tech industry etc but with a twist - I live in South Africa where
inequality is a dinner table topic.

So, how do I deal with shit? Mostly I don't, to be honest. But whats been
keeping me sane is this:

1 )Work towards a goal that you know will enable you to give back. If it's
donating to charity or volunteering work, its this crazy thing that happens
when you start really thinking of giving back to people with less with no
expectation of getting anything in return.

And:

2) Meditation. Being able to view your thoughts as thoughts and nothing more.
Learning to become mindful of whats currently around you and how to appreciate
it, especially yourself.

Hope this helps. More than keen to chat about it if you want.

------
andy_ppp
Everyone has these problems dude. It's perfectly normal and as you get older
you stop beating yourself up (to some degree) and focus on the things you do
well and slowly you realise maybe you aren't the best, but that you are a high
quality person, in different and interesting ways from everyone else.

It's no bad thing to experience some bad times and feel these feelings from
time to time - what I've found with myself is when I get to this point I have
an automatic "fuck this shit" response where I, for example, move to Japan to
work full time on startup ideas. Sometimes when stuck in a rut there is no
harm at that point saying "fuck it" I'm just going to make a big exciting
change and see what happens.

Another example; I can't even swim really (more flailing, should probably
learn) and I was in the Andaman Islands on holiday and everyone was diving and
I basically panicking when I put my head in the water with a snorkel on, _what
was I thinking_ signing up for Discover Scuba. So after managing to get over
that initial fear, I ended up signing up for the full PADI and then did my
advanced on the same trip because I loved it so much. I cleared my mask and
swam sharing oxygen at 25 meters (while looking at the under water equivalent
of Avatar). That fear turned into pure excitement for life.

So if you want to be less in your analysis mode - my advice - get out of what
you are doing now and make a big change, whatever is (and even if it doesn't
work out) while you are trying life will taste a bit sweeter.

~~~
willthefirst
agreed. but do see a doctor if you are tasting sweaters, it might be due to a
stroke.

~~~
andy_ppp
Ha, I have zero chance with Japanese if I can't even eat the right words.
Edited.

------
averagewoll
The choices you make today will determine your future. What you are
experiencing is 'the paradox of choice': Presented with many options, you
choose nothing.

In this world we don't get what we deserve, we get what we take. People don't
deserve divorce, traffic accidents, diseases yet it happens all the time.
While you are overthinking, your life is ticking away. Think about the things
that matter. Think different.

------
thrownaway12345
Every now and then when a weekend comes and Im alone and not sure what to do I
start singing "I dont know what to do with my life" over and over again. Im
pretty sure those moments are because I have all the material things I need
and all the things I think I want I dont actually want enough to invest the
effort needed to get them.

Sometimes I go to [http://syria.liveuamap.com](http://syria.liveuamap.com)
wondering when will it end and will it ever. I suppose that as long as there
are these redpill people who found an excuse to only care about themselves
that we will be stuck in this situation.

I think the problem is that since most of us are finding out life has no
inherent meaning (unless you consider endless reproduction a meaning) we are
stuggling to find a reason to do anything. If you are underpriviledged you are
still struggling to survive so you have that to think about and spend most of
your time on but we who are in countries where 5% need to work to feed the
other 95% and who arent the unluckiest ones in those countries are having
issues finding "meaning" in things we are doing.

I'm pretty sure our brains aren't meant to work in these conditions so I hope
machines remove as ASAP and continue doing their own thing. I always remember
the "transcendence" outer layer of Vernor Vinges universe where life evolves
so far as to either destroy itself or reach some state of thought unimaginable
to us right now.

I thing the best thing ever is that we will eventually all die and all will
stop mattering. I really hope theres no heaven and hell and all that shabang
with the Flying Spaghetti Monster and all so that actually we have to exist
forever and bother ourselves with these useless questions.

------
jaggs
Trite answer here - try meditation. Force yourself to take a regular (daily)
space in your life where you sit down specifically to empty your mind of all
thoughts. By doing this you may find that your mind starts to respond to the
stimulus (lack of stimulus?) and forge new pathways to stop your pattern of
destructive thinking. It's worked for me, and may well do the trick for you.

~~~
b6
I second this advice, but I want to offer a different interpretation of what's
going on when you meditate. For one thing, your concentration improves. The
mind rests, and it seems to work on more important things subconsciously. You
give the mind the opportunity to learn about itself. You see that thoughts
come and go and you slowly unlearn the habit of doing something about them
because you see it's not necessary or helpful.

------
mattbgates
I live by a philosophy: Don't get greedy. Do your best.

In my 20s.. I thought too much. So much I'd get lost in there. So much I'd
have entire relationships with women before even knowing their name. SO much
that I would create scenarios and play out the entire thing in my head before
it happened. So much that I barely slept and when I did, it was the only peace
I had.

I was in college and felt like a "grownup" yet not. I had to work, I had to go
to class. There were things I just had to do, but what constitutes being "an
adult"? I wrote about it here:
[http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/children-
pretendi...](http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/children-pretending-
adults/)

Anyways, you are in your 20s. I am now in my 30s and I wish someone would have
given me advice that I could've understood then. But this might be something
of what I would have told myself:

You are still exploring life and it is perfectly okay to make mistakes -- so
long as you do no serious harm to anyone or yourself. You get this life to
live. That's it. There are many other people who won't make it past their 20s.
I hate to say it, but it could be your close friends. Mortality is all too
common and all of us can and will die.

Do not take any moment for granted and just teach yourself to be aware of your
surrounding and other people. Don't always talk about yourself. Listen to what
others have to say. Travel. Learn how to take care of yourself (some exercise
and good eating required) because you get one body to live in. Don't think
about it. Just do it. Know that you will fail at a lot, but you will also
learn a lot. You will have successes in many of the things you do as well.

Try to call your parents at least two or three times a week. Try to keep in
touch with your siblings at least two or three times a week. Go visit if you
can. Go explore. Volunteer for a few months and do some good in a community.
Go live in another country if you can. Teach English. Get a degree in
something. Study something you want to know more about. Don't be afraid to ask
any girl you want out. What's the worst she is going to do? Tell you no. She's
doing you a favor. When looking to be with someone, it is not all about sex.
Find someone who makes you happy and who is pleasant to be around. Find your
best friend. Here is the worst part of the advice: Don't look for it. Don't
look for her. Just be aware that a girl you like could be _her_. Just enjoy
your life. She'll come eventually. Go on a few dates and don't be afraid of
letting her know what you are looking for. You need to experience the opposite
sex to know what you like and what you don't like. To do this, you need to
learn how to become comfortable with yourself and develop a sense of humor and
you need to become comfortable with being around people, especially the
opposite sex.

Make sure you pick up skills that are valuable for the next decade or two.
College only helps you get so far, but you're going to find out that you
aren't special when you and everyone else have a degree in Liberal Arts or
English. Sure, you'll get a job, but it'll probably be a job you don't like.
So pick up a hobby and learn about something you like and start thinking about
what you could do to help others that will also help pay the bills. Learn how
to talk to people. Learn how to interview. Learn the difference between
telling people something and telling them what they want to hear.

Coming back to the point about don't get greedy and do your best: be fair with
pricing, if you decide to ever charge people, be fair with people. It is also
okay to donate to charity or help out a homeless person or people who are
struggling. Don't do it to the point where you become homeless yourself or
forget to take care of yourself, but go talk to a person who is "down and out"
and understand what happened. Everyone has a story to tell. You'll be amazed
at just how human that person is.

You are going to go through a bunch of jobs you don't like, but learn how to
deal with them. Don't get comfortable though, because you won't be staying.
You are learning to deal with and tolerate bullshit. Keep moving on until you
find a job you love, but aim to be your own boss.

Most of all: stop overthinking. It doesn't change anything. You need to find a
balance between thinking and doing. Go for a long walk. Go for a hike. Learn
how to meditate. Calm your mind. It does not always need to be thinking about
something. Definitely know that you aren't the only one going through it. If
you ask your friends, they will likely agree they do it too.

Always be ambitious and trying to aim to do something good with your life that
will help not only yourself, but others. We're all trying to "progress to that
next level" but really, there is no levels. We all pretty much just keep going
and maybe even pretending that we know what we're doing. We really don't. But
as long as we keep trying, we'll be alright.

Everything is going to be alright.

Finally, I listen to a lot of music, and while I love Pink Floyd and it has
gotten me through the toughest times of my life.

There are three songs that truly helped me understand life's philosophy:

You can't always get what you want (but if you try sometimes, you get what you
need).

If you can't be with the one you love, love the one you're with.

Don't worry, be happy.

This is all part of life. Everything you are experiencing. You may have
anxiety or depression or feel insane... and to live in our world, you need to
have those. Accept your flaws and use them to get to the next day, to each and
every day, for the rest of your life. From every moment that seems like a
failure to every moment that is a success. Keep going. I've lost friends and
best friends who never made it out of their 20s. My mission is to keep on
going to experience what life is like, what it could be like, and what it is.
I don't just do it for myself, but I do it to live a full life for them,
because they will never get to have that chance ever again, at least as
themselves.

Life is too precious. We shouldn't be alive. We are rare to live on Earth at
this time in the exact spot that we do that supports our lives. We are all
going to be dead for way longer than we are alive, so we need to be
appreciative and enjoy the life that we were given. You will only be you once.
Never again. Whether we talk of heaven, hell, or rebirth: you will get to be
you once. Make the best of being you.

~~~
brad0
This is great - one thing I'd clarify is the bit on bullshit.

Learn what bullshit is. Bullshit is something anything or anyone that is
working against your goals or general happiness.

Once you see some bullshit DON'T tolerate it. Remove it from your life as much
as possible. You only have the ability to have one thought or feeling at a
time. Do you really want that thought to be on bullshit?

------
bobbybobbybob
Speaking as someone twice your age who has felt similarly I'd say the best
advice on this thread is to time schedule everything and have a clear output
for anything. Force yourself only to think a couple of weeks ahead for the
next 6 months and nail that habit, then your tendency to project everything
forward ad infinitum may become a useful tool rather than persistent curse.

------
grasshopper12a
If this is a good example of the impostors syndrome you'll be happy to read
about it and start feeling better. There is probably no unique answer but this
might help
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome)

------
JSeymourATL
Food for thought...

> the self is despised for one reason or another that varies from person to
> person and usually or always smacks of hidden perfectionism. >
> [https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/feeling-our-
> way/201512/...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/feeling-our-
> way/201512/four-kinds-depression-and-self-hate)

I know someone similarly described (priveledged background)-- who volunteered
for military service, the experience stretched him both mentally & physically.
His enlistment became a time of truly transformative personal growth.

------
dnh44
Your parents and grandparents worked hard to put you in the situation you are
in now. If anything the expectations for you are much higher than everyone
else.

Are you sure you're not self-sabotaging because you're subconsciously afraid
of failure and by not trying you always have a good excuse when things don't
go well?

You have to stop with the guilt. You're the carrier of your family legacy;
take responsibility and apply yourself.

If that doesn't work, hurry up and get married and have kids. You may not have
a problem sabotaging yourself but surely you wouldn't do that if you were
responsible for children.

------
jesuslop
Perhaps you like thinking and that's the only thing you presently want to do.
If not agree, is that you think that you propely want something specific, but
if that were the case these problems you refer to would not be appearing, your
will would hush them away automatically and focus you on the external
blockers.

------
sokoloff
Realize that your self-destruction may reduce inequality in some minuscule
way, but that it doesn't actually do anyone any good.

Far better to succeed, be happy, and give back in some way than to never
achieve or never be happy out of some (IMO) mis-guided Stoicism.

Society doesn't advance by having all the fed people voluntarily starve.

------
sprremix
"I have dozens of opportunities in front of me, more than 99% of people"

Who put that idea in your head?

------
peapicker
Read about "imposter syndrome". I only really started getting over it in my
early 40s.

------
Aron
What was the immediate trigger for this post?

------
arisAlexis
I used to have similar feelings. Afraid of success/change may be in play here.
Trip over destination

------
number6
1) Read No more Mr. Nice Guy by Robert A. Glover

2) Think about what your goal is in life.

3) Persue this goal with all of your might.

Bonus: Start improve your body. It's hard but you see progress that you
earned. (NO team sport, something you will achieve out of your own strength
and willpower not relying on anybody else)

------
babyrainbow
Just curious. How do you define "deserving" when you are literally born into
it? Do you have memories of your past lives upon which you have judged
yourself to be unworthy of your current privileged state?

------
unabst
Thinking is an action, so you most definitely have control over it. But it's
like youtube or facebook. They have us addicted to "wanting to check it" and
we can't stop, not because we physically cannot stop, but because somewhere
we're defeated and underplay it's harm even for a moment, just for that quick
fix. But drawn out, it's clearly doing harm, and the behavior pattern is
clearly that of addiction.

Self loathing is just another one of those problems. Someone depressed is also
that way. Like a cigarette that they cannot ignore, of all the things they
could be doing, they choose this -- the one thing that is expensive and that
can kill you and that will even get you dirty looks nowadays.

> I am outwardly extremely confident

Why did you put "outwardly"? Because you're not confident. So you are being
honest with yourself, in that you're not writing lies. Except, why would
"outwardly" matter? You're trying to make excuses as to why you shouldn't be
feeling the way you feel. But that's the problem. Emotions defy logic, because
they precede them. And an excuse is something that deflects blame but
otherwise does nothing. It's a reason for inaction.

> overthinking everything

This is not related. It's your self-loathing that's got you down. Maybe you
even have mild depression. Either way, that's the problem, and not anything
else.

The simplest answer to your problem is love. You need to learn to love
yourself. Culturally Eastern culture can be especially undermining of an
individuals healthy mental image of themselves. The burdens of society and of
parental expectations weighs heavy, and the environment is that of anxiety and
judgementalism, and not that of love and forgiveness. But this pattern exists
in the West also. I'm guessing you had strict parents?

As gh1 here has mentioned, having a routine or creating ways of taking your
mind off yourself is one way to deal with self-loathing. Being immersed in a
passion project can do it also, like a startup. If you're too busy, you have
no time for hating, even yourself. It's also what people do after bad
breakups.

But you won't have time for love either, and maybe that's what you need. Some
don't waste any time after breakups, and choose to quickly move on.

I used to self-loath. But now I couldn't be happier with myself. And it really
boils down to the realization that there is absolutely nothing wrong with me.
All my imperfections are common. I am just like everyone else. My problems are
boring. And it's like you said. I can get what I want. Then what's the
problem? The only thing that got in my way, and that is getting in your way,
is that self image. It's how you think of yourself that alters what you do
with yourself. That's the only thing getting in your way. And THAT TOO is an
incredibly common and boring problem! It might be personal and in your face,
but objectively speaking, tons of people have similar issues and you are not
flawed or hate-worthy in any unique or special way. You just have low self
esteem.

It also helped to understand why I was that way. Turns out, there were self
loathing people around me. Japanese society didn't help either. But seeing
those influences as what they were helped protect myself. Thinking is done
with cues. Much like writing prompts, there are things that get us going (like
this post on HN does for me). So understanding and counteracting those
loathing cues is also what it's about. What makes you hate yourself?

But overthinking is not going to help. Any thinking is not going to help. It's
a symptom of the problem. Like wanting that cigarette or wanting to gamble or
wanting to drink. You're wanting to think so you can loath.

The cure is with maintaining your emotional health and making that a priority.
You may need a change in environment, a change in acquaintances, and even a
change in diet. But what you need to do is stop hating yourself, and start
treating yourself. What do you enjoy? I love cold brew coffee and mindlessly
shooting hoops. I love playing with my kid. I love surprising my wife by
cleaning the dishes before she wakes up in the morning. Treating yourself is
an act, and it's the act of loving yourself. It takes knowing someone to know
how to make them feel better. And for that, you should introspect and analyze.
But all you really have to do is remember. You need to remember those times
and those feeling you'd rather be feeling now, and figure out how to get back
there. From then on, it's all action.

In parting, here is an exert from the movie The Beautiful Mind, just to
illustrate my point about logic is not in anyway unique:

Nash: [Making an acceptance speech in front of the Nobel prize audience during
the ceremony] I've always believed in numbers, in equations, in logic and
reason.But after a lifetime of such pursuits: I ask What truly is logic? Who
decides reason? My quest has taken me to the physical, the metaphysical, the
delusional, and back. I have made the most important discovery of my career -
the most important discovery of my life. It is only in the mysterious
equations of love that any logic or reasons can be found. I am only here
tonight because of you

Nash: [looking at and speaking to Alicia]

Nash: You are the only reason I am. You are all my reasons. Thank you.

------
NoCanDo
Xanax

